# AEF Not works in localhost



## furious_gamer (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi guys,
      Yesterday, i d/l the Advanced Electron Forum, from their site and paste it in my htdocs(I am using XAMPP for running PHP) folder.When i give localhost/aef/ it redirects me to setup page.After filling up all the details and click Submit it seems not working. Yes, the page not loading,Its freezing. So i just click the stop button and click Submit again, it shows an error msg says


> Error : aef_apps table already exists


Is the AEF forum wont run in localhost?
If not then let me know whats the problem here?


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 2, 2009)

Can't really make out the problem....I have installed AEF on localhost in the past.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 2, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Can't really make out the problem....I have installed AEF on localhost in the past.


When i press the Submit button after fill out all the details and install page, it just freezes and nothing happens.So i just close the browser and open in new window, again run the AEF install, it gives the error table already exists.
Ofcourse the tables were been created but not the forum.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 2, 2009)

Hmmmm....you can try this.
See its installation folder..ther must be a SQL file. Run that SQL file and then manually fill up the DB connection details!

On a side note, why are you installing AEF? I had seen its code and its quite immature. Why don't you go for MyBB(*www.mybboard.net) instead?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 2, 2009)

Will give it a try?
And as far as AEF, i like the interface a lot.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 2, 2009)

^yeah...AEF has a good interface...I remember that revolving dock


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 2, 2009)

By the way hows MyBB. I never used it.Will u give a site which uses MyBB?


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 2, 2009)

hmmm...MyBB is quite nice, infact its close to vB(dont take this too seriously though )

If you want to see a MyBB powered forum, you can see their own forum at *community.mybboard.net

If you want to see the administration part, then you can install a local copy and check it!


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice one.Does it the default theme of the forum?


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 3, 2009)

yes, thats the default theme.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 3, 2009)

Thats cool.. Anyway i am trying installing MyBB currently and inform u later..


----------

